# Vivarium storage - advice?



## fairynat (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello. I need a little help with displaying my two vivariums and i'm hoping someone here has a good idea.

I have two glass exo terra vivariums, one 45 x 45 x 40cm (WxDxH) housing a corn snake and one 90 x 45 xx 60cm (WxDxH) housing a rainbow boa. 

Obviously, these vivs are not designed to stack, and I'm having trouble finding a shelving unit that is both wide and deep enough for the larger viv, and is strong enough to deal with the weight. The large viv uses biodrain substrate and eco soil, and is very humid so is also very heavy.

Currently i have them on a very ugly wire shelving unit designed for garages as it's the only thing wide enough, but unfortunately it is not quite deep enough so the large viv overhangs. The viv has already developed a small leak and I'm sure this is a result of stress put on the glass by the poor positioning.

Ideally I'm looking for a shelf solution that will enable me to display the large viv lower down with the smaller one on top. 

Any ideas?


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

What about looking at a chest of drawers or sideboard for the larger vivarium to sit on and then a custom made shelf for the smaller one. Or just get some custom shelves built. Or contact a vivarium builder and see if they could build some sort of cabinet solution.



Gavin.


----------

